# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Procesos  ¿Qué tan pura es el agua ultra pura?

## Distribuidor HANNA Instruments

El agua ultra pura es aquella a la que se han eliminado casi por completo rastros de sólidos disueltos, sales, gases e iones, de tal forma que se conforma casi exclusivamente de H2O. Esto no es tan sencillo, el agua ultra pura se obtiene a partir de procesos estrictos ya que se exige que cumpla con características rigurosas, existen varios procesos para producir agua ultra pura según la aplicación o uso que se le dará.  
El agua con el mayor grado de pureza es la que se usa en la fabricación de semiconductores para la industria electrónica, aquí es útil en varios procesos, desde el lavado y la dilución con químicos hasta en las herramientas más avanzadas de limpieza para los circuitos integrados; el siguiente mercado más importante es para la industria farmacéutica, en donde se usa como diluyente principal para fármacos, sueros, inyecciones y otros productos, por lo que es necesario que cumpla con estándares para su uso médico y veterinario. Otros usos importantes incluyen diluyentes para la industria automotriz y aeronáutica, ingrediente para la industria cosmética, enfriadores de maquinarias de proceso, extintor de fuego para áreas con componentes electrónicos o zonas con instalaciones eléctricas de alto voltaje y como disolvente en laboratorios de análisis e investigación. 
El agua ultra pura, a diferencia del agua potable, no es apta para el consumo humano porque como se ha dicho, el proceso implica remover no sólo microorganismos y otros agentes patógenos, sino también minerales, compuestos orgánicos e inorgánicos, gases disueltos, partículas suspendidas y compuestos iónicos, que en su ausencia podrían afectar negativamente a la salud. Varias organizaciones internacionales han publicado estándares y métodos para producir agua ultra pura, el más utilizado es el de la Sociedad Americana para Pruebas y Materiales Internacional (ASTM Internacional, por sus siglas en inglés).  
Los métodos para producir este tipo de agua implican el uso de varias técnicas y sus variantes, como la destilación, la desionización, la desmineralización, la ósmosis inversa y la filtración con carbono; aplicadas en repetidas ocasiones y bajo estrictas condiciones. 
Las empresas u otras instalaciones que requieren usar agua ultra pura para sus procesos, también necesitan medir constantemente algunos parámetros en ella para asegurarse de que se cumplen con los requisitos de calidad. Para verificar la pureza del agua, existen diferentes métodos y técnicas analíticas, desde análisis sencillos como la medición de posibles compuestos no deseados: sodio, oxígeno disuelto, sílice, partículas disueltas, residuos no volátiles o carbonos orgánicos; hasta análisis finos con técnicas avanzadas como la microscopía electrónica, la espectrometría de masas acoplado a plasma y la cromatografía. 
Existe un método sencillo que nos da indicios de manera rápida y económica, sobre la calidad de nuestro sistema de agua ultra pura: la medición de la conductividad eléctrica. Este parámetro es un buen indicador porque mide indirectamente la actividad de cualquier ion o compuesto capaz de conducir una corriente eléctrica en la solución, esto incluye la mayoría de los compuestos no deseados mencionados anteriormente. La unidad de medición de la conductividad eléctrica es el Siemen sobre centímetro (S/cm), el agua ultra pura tiene valores extremadamente bajos de conductividad, en el orden de 0.05 μS/cm (millonésimas de Siemen sobre centímetro), de hecho se dice que prácticamente no conduce la electricidad, por esto la conductividad es a veces complicada de medir. Como alternativa se usa la resistividad eléctrica, que se mide a partir de la conductividad eléctrica y obtenida del inverso del mismo parámetro, su unidad es el Ohmio por centímetro (Ω.cm); de esta forma, 0.05 μS/cm equivalen a aproximadamente 20 MΩ.cm (Millones de Ohmios por centímetro). Para darnos una idea de estos valores, a continuación se presenta una tabla comparativa con los principales tipos de muestra de agua.   *Tabla. Valores de conductividad típicos para algunos tipos de muestra de agua. *   Uno de los problemas que puede presentarse al medir conductividad eléctrica en agua ultra pura, es que al entrar en contacto con el aire atmosférico, el dióxido de carbono (CO2) presente se difunde en el agua produciendo ácido carbónico (H2CO3), que a su vez se disocia rápidamente en iones hidrógeno (H+) y de bicarbonato (HCO3-), los cuáles contaminan la muestra y la vuelven más conductiva. Por esto, para analizar muestras de agua ultra pura se recomienda hacer las mediciones en el flujo continuo de la instalación. 
En Hanna Instruments contamos con un equipo adecuado para comprobar la calidad del producto de sus sistemas de agua ultra pura. El medidor profesional HI98197 está diseñado pensando en estas industrias, con la sonda de conductividad HI763123 de cuatro anillo de platino, es posible medir conductividades tan bajas como las que se encuentran en el agua ultra pura, con la opción de medir en varios rangos de conductividad (μS/cm, mS/cm); resistividad (Ω.cm, MΩ.cm) y sólidos totales disueltos (TDS) (ppm y g/L). El HI98197 también incluye la celda de flujo HI605453 y mangueras de plástico para conectar la sonda del medidor directamente al sistema de flujo de agua pura para evitar que ésta entre en contacto con el aire; también tiene una útil función de comprobación de calidad de agua ultra pura para inyección, establecido por la Farmacopea de Estados Unidos (método USP <645>), que guía al usuario a través de tres etapas de comprobación de calidad. El equipo es portátil, funciona con baterías, es resistente a salpicaduras de agua, cuenta con una pantalla grande y clara, con funciones de registro y transferencia de datos a la PC y una interfaz clara y fácil de usar. De esta forma, ofrecemos todo lo necesario para asegurar las más alta calidad de sus sistemas de agua ultra pura.   * * *Fuente: Boletín HANNA Instruments (Por: M. en C. Rafael Alejandro Hernández Guzmán)*Temas similares: Maca  pura (negra, roja, amarilla) al por mayor Artículo: Agua de lluvias es de mejor calidad que agua de ríos y lagos Artículo: Autoridad Nacional del Agua participa del VII Foro Mundial del Agua Riego de palta hass con agua de estanques de peces de agua dulce Autoridad Nacional del Agua participará en el V Foro Mundial del Agua en Turquía

----------

